# Cranberry Apfelwein



## RegionRat (Nov 18, 2012)

Okay, here goes. I am gonna try something now that the grocery stores have plenty of fresh cranberries in stock. I also have 3 gallons of fresh pressed cider in my freezer.

This is what I was thinking. I was going to prepare a 2 gal batch of Cranberry Must along theses lines:

Ingredients for each gallon:

3 1/2 lbs. fresh cranberries - chopped
1 lb. raisins - chopped
2 lbs. sugar (Specific Gravity - 1.090)
1/2 tsp Pectic Enzyme
2 tsp yeast nutrient
1 Campden Tablet (or 1/8 tsp. Sodium Metabisulfite)
1 Gallon Warm Water

Then a 3 gal version of the Ed Wort Apfelwein Must that I have read so much about.

3 gal apple juice
20 oz brown sugar 

Then mix the 2 batches of must together in primary and pitch the yeast (after sitting for 24hrs).

My question is this. I am a little unclear as how I am going to handle the raw berries. Some say freeze them, some say chop them, some say cook them, etc. I was thinking of putting them in my VitaMix blender with a little water and letting them rip. If I do do you think I will have a problem getting this stuff to clear?


----------



## Pumpkinman (Nov 19, 2012)

Here is a link to a thread that talks about freezing fruit and how it helps to break up the cellular structure of the fruit and allows the pectic enzyme to do a better job of extracting more color and flavor of the fruit. click here

Tom


----------



## jensmith (Nov 22, 2012)

RegionRat said:


> Okay, here goes. I am gonna try something now that the grocery stores have plenty of fresh cranberries in stock. I also have 3 gallons of fresh pressed cider in my freezer.
> 
> This is what I was thinking. I was going to prepare a 2 gal batch of Cranberry Must along theses lines:
> 
> ...




Do not use the vita mix!! Just lightly chop or slice in half the cranberries. The vitamix will pulvarize the berries quickly and straining out all the pulp will be difficult. If you just pulse the vita mix once or twice and toss the berries in the straining bag you may be fine. Just do not let it run full tilt!!! 
As long as most of the berries have their skin broke the peptic enzyme will get all the juice out during fermentation. Freezing helps, but is not absoultly needed. I usually do freeze my fruit first, but not always. I have not noticed a huge difference. If you cook the cranberries they will turn into jelly. They have lots of natural pectin. They will still ferment fine, just be sure to add the peptic enzyme! 
I made an apple cider and cranberry wine last month. I just added the cranberries to the cider. No aditinal water was used. Very strong in cranberrys! Just a little high in acid. Note to self, dilute with water next time! Tasty as is but should improve as it finishes and then ages. If there is any left to age....


----------



## RegionRat (Nov 22, 2012)

Pumpkinman said:


> Here is a link to a thread that talks about freezing fruit and how it helps to break up the cellular structure of the fruit and allows the pectic enzyme to do a better job of extracting more color and flavor of the fruit. click here
> 
> Tom



Thank you for your response. I did stumble across that post while back.


----------



## RegionRat (Nov 22, 2012)

jensmith said:


> Do not use the vita mix!! Just lightly chop or slice in half the cranberries. The vitamix will pulvarize the berries quickly and straining out all the pulp will be difficult. If you just pulse the vita mix once or twice and toss the berries in the straining bag you may be fine. Just do not let it run full tilt!!!
> As long as most of the berries have their skin broke the peptic enzyme will get all the juice out during fermentation. Freezing helps, but is not absoultly needed. I usually do freeze my fruit first, but not always. I have not noticed a huge difference. If you cook the cranberries they will turn into jelly. They have lots of natural pectin. They will still ferment fine, just be sure to add the peptic enzyme!
> I made an apple cider and cranberry wine last month. I just added the cranberries to the cider. No aditinal water was used. Very strong in cranberrys! Just a little high in acid. Note to self, dilute with water next time! Tasty as is but should improve as it finishes and then ages. If there is any left to age....



Thanks, I am doing an experiment as to blending to a pulp vs freezing and chopping. Look for my post.

RR


----------



## mkjennison (Jan 15, 2013)

Region, did you put together that post comparing blending vs freezing/chopping? I'm interested in the results if you did.

Mark


----------

